# Rescued Pigeon Beginning To Fly...now What?



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello Again!

Not Sure If I Posted My First Inquiry In The Right Place. ???

I Rescued A Pigeon 22 Days Ago Whom Wasn't Able To Fly, However, Now Is Flying In My Gazebo Where I Keep Him During The Day. At Night He Stays In A Rabbit Hutch. 

He Was Found Without Tail Feathers Save One Which He Plucked Or Just Fell Out. I See They Are Beginning To Grow Back.

He Didn't Have A Band On And I Was Wondering If And Where I Should Get One Before Letting Him Try To Fly Back To Wherever He Came From So I Will Know That He Arrived Safely Or If He Is Unable To Make It Home, Someone Will Find Him And Contact Me. He's Welcome To Stay Here, However, I Would Like Him To Have Some Friends.

I've Followed The Care Instructions Found On This Website And Have Had Correspondence With C. Gull. 

He Seems Like A Juvenile Per The Info. On This Website Stating About The Greyish Eyes.

I'll Try To Post A Pic Again, I Was Unsuccessful The First Time.

Thanks & God Bless All Of You Whom Care For God's Creatures.

Christin


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Thank you for taking in this little one while his feathers grew back. He most definetely would have been an easy target in his condition I am glad that a caring person got there before a cat or hawk or something
Well I think you should keep him. That is the safest place for him. If you want to get some friends for him then maybe you could contact Terry cause she has birds up for adoption. But keep in mind that if you do get more birds your bird will consider them its mate and be less friendly to you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2007)

my guess is that he was almost already a meal for something for his tail feathers to have fallen out in his/her atempt to escape ,so it was nice of you to take it in for his recovery time .. most likely it is a ferel pigeon so putting a band on him/her will not help him really in the long run unless it is you who will be keeping tabs on him at some relocation place that you will be keeping an eye on.. I do wish you luck and a long life for this lil ball of feathers that knows how to survive


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Where Do I Get A Band?*

Thanks Skyofangels & Lakotaloft For Your Quick Replies!

I Would Like To Get A Band For Him So I Can Make Sure He's Ok If He Should Choose To Leave Here When He Goes Out For Some Sky Flying. I'm Not Sure If He Will Even Go That Far, But Just In Case, I'd Like To Get A Band, However, Having A Hard Time Location Such.

Also, I Just Noticed Some Small, Thin, Lite Brownish Bugs Crawling On His Feathers Which He Hadn't Had The Whole Time I've Had Him....23 Days. I'm Bringing Him Over To Petco Now For The Bird Guy To Check Out And Then Vet Tomorrow Afternoon. If You Guys Have A Clue As To What This Might Be Or How To Resolve It, Please Reply.

I'll Definitely Post The Outcome.

Thanks Again & God Bless All Whom Care For God's Little Creatures!
Again, I'll Try To Post A Pic!....ok, I See The Problem...my Pics Are Too Large In Size. I'll Try To Figure Out How To Resize To Smaller Version. Thx

Christin


----------



## pigeon poop (May 21, 2007)

*Sounds familiar...*

I've had this happen to me before. I found a baby dove that was just learning to fly. I looked after him and saw some bugs, like you metioned, on him. I was told they were lice. Sure enough, after I gave him some treatment for lice, they went away. So maybe your guy has lice too.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*I Thought It Was Maggots*

Thanks Pigeon Poop!

I Did In Fact Take Him Over To Petco And They Did Apply Mite/lice Spray All Over Him. 
I Just Read The Article About Maggots And Got Scared That It Might Be Such!
Tomorrow He Goes To The Vet.
I'll Post The Outcome.
Thanks Again Everyone!
Sorry That I'm Still Unable To Attach A Pic ...file Is Too Large And I Can't Re-size Even From A Zipped Folder.
How Do You Guys Post All Those Beautiful Pics????

Christin

God Will Bless Those Who Bless His Creatures!


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Yup sounds like lice to me, don't worry they don't go on humans and they aren't blood suckers like mites but I would treat for mites too just to be sure. There are a few ways of doing this you can research that by searching for lice threads. When I got my birds they had them and I got a permetherin spray and it got rid of them but petco probably has spray for parakeets that is just as good. Also garlic water baths won't kill the lice but act as a bug spary whats the word I'm looking for oh repellant thats it ok, lol I do this to keep those buggers away. Also you can get bands with your info on them but I think you have to buy them by the hundred at www.foyspigeonsupplies.com I heard that from someone I don't shop there so don't get mad if I am wrong


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Okay oops we were posting at the same time. Glad you dealt with the buggies


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Coco's Vet Visit...lice/foot Calluses*

Hi Again!

Thanks, Kristen (with A K & E)  

He Went To The Vet Who Took A Poop Sample As Well As Observed One Of Those 'buggers' On The Poor Fella...vet Seems To Think He's A Boy...so I'll Go With That! And, Yes, They Were In Fact Bird Lice.
Yuck! You Were Right Again, Kristen...vet Said Use The Mite/lice Treatment That I Got From Petco! He Also Gave Him A Dose Of Inverectin...not Sure Of Spelling.

He Also Observed Some Calluses On Coco's Feet. Ugh! Told Me To Soak In A Warm Bird Bath Which I Offer Him Each Morning And Place Where The Sun Shines In The Gazebo...not To Be Confused With 'where The Sun Doesn't Shine!!! Tomorrow Am I'll Place Him In His Warm Bath As Well Implementing Any Suggestions You Guys May Have...i Think The Vet Called It 'bumble Foot'. ??? Vet Says This Is Caused By Poor Conditions Such As Caged In Close Quarters With Other Birds/stepping In Large Amounts Of Poop Droppings! Maybe I Don't Want Him To Go Back To Where He Came From After All!!!

The Vet Also Located A Place To Order An Id Band And Will Get It And Place It On. I Did Check Out The Website You Mentioned, Kristen, And, Again, You Were Right...have To Order In Large Quantities. Thanks Just The Same!

That's The Saga For Today Guys. Thanks For Listening And Your Input It Greatly Appreciated. I Must Get To Caring For My Other Rescued Friends: 2 German Shephards, 1 Siberian Husky And 10 Rabbits! 
First, I'd Best Go To That Other Post I Did To Fill Those Guys In. 
I'll Then Just Stick With One Post Not To Confuse All Of You Nice Birdie People!

God Bless All Who Care For His Beloved Creatures! 

Christin


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Christin,

I was reading what you were saying about whether to release Coco, on Michael's thread.

By the look of Coco, though I don't know what breed he is (or maybe the breed his parents are) he is obviously not a streetwise feral. I would be very, very reluctant to release a bird like him. If he couldn't find his way 'home' then, frankly, I doubt his chances of survival for long, specially as the year wears on. I doubt he is particularly strong in flight or homing capabilities anyway.

With Coco it would not be a case of 'nature taking its course' as regards his well being. Beautiful, bred pigeons like Coco are simply not part of 'nature' - like all the homers, fancy pigeons and ferals (and various other creatures) he had been brought into (for him) a non-natural environment.

I would seriously consider keeping him in suitable accomodation (and waiting for the next pigeon that will probably find its way to you  ), finding a nice permanent home for him or taking Michael up on his offer.

John


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*RE: Coco....health update/questions*

Hi John...thanks for the reply.

Now that it's getting colder around here, I'm thinking he might be better off staying put or at a wildlife center/a home where pigeons are kept around this area. I'd have to check some places out. I would love for Michael to have him, but not sure if he could tolerate the stress of travel due to health status. ??? I just picked up 2 meds. to combat parasites found in his stool. I'd hate to have him without little pigeon friends...which leaves me to question whether or not I should get him a nice friend now if he stays here so he can cuddle with someone for the winter. I searched the 'winter care' posts as well. I've been using hay on these cooler nites in his little hutch as well as something called a 'neat sheet' for a cover. I just read that the hay may get moldy, so tomorrow I'll change the hay that's been in there for the past 3 nites with fresh hay. I have plenty of hay which I also use for my 10 rescued rabbits...they stay in a barn.
During the day, Coco stays in a large Gazebo which is bright and sunny during most of the day. 

The next few days will be very nice and sunny with temps. between 70-80 degrees. I did order an ID band for him just in case he should get out, but I always check where he is prior to opening the Gazebo or Hutch doors. In the morning he actually jumps into the carrier knowing that he's going to the Gazebo for the day!...plenty of room to fly in there.

I thought I might have a lead as to where he came from....a gentleman from The North Bergen Pigeon Society stated that there was a man living in my town who keeps these types of Pigeons...I sent the Society a pic and they finally contacted me to say Coco is a Red & white Nun chico. I contacted the person in my town and left a message, however, have not heard from him as of yet. I'm going to call him again tomorrow. Which leaves me with yet another dilemma...the vet said that Coco came from poor conditions. I don't know how long he was out on his own, so I'm not sure if his prior home was the reason for illness. In any case, if I did get in touch with this guy and he did want to claim Coco as his, I would definitely check out the environment at which he keeps his pigeons.
If he would not allow me to do such, or if the conditions were in fact poor, Coco WILL NOT be surrendered to him. He would not have any right of ownership to an unbanded pigeon.

Be assurred that only the best will be done for Coco's future....I'm just not sure what that is at present. For right now, I'm doing everything possible to help him get into tip-top shape! So, all suggestions are greatly appreciated.

I thank you soooo much John for yours and everybodys caring of mine and Coco's situation. May God Bless you and yours!

Fondly, 
Christin

God will bless those whom care for His Beloved Creatures!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Christin,

Thank you for taking such good care of Coco, I would also be very suspicious of returning the bird to its home, and I am glad you are being very careful.

Could you please post the source of where you are getting the identity band for this bird? I want to share it with members.

Thank you.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Christin,

You are taking wonderful care of Coco. I, too, would be very hesitant to return him to an environment where he got bumblefoot and internal parasites. Wherever he came from, it was not a healthy place for him. Nuns are a fancy breed and do not have the homing instinct. So if you were to let him go, he would just get lost again and probably fall prey to a predator or starve. He probably didn't ever fly much as these are show birds and they aren't flown except within an aviary. I would encourage you to keep him, if you can, and perhaps get him a companion. Thank you for all you have done for him.

Margaret


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings Everybody!

I Was Able To Give Coco The Two Meds. Via 2 Tb Syringes This Morning...i Can't Believe How Friendly And Cooperative He Was.
My Only Concern About The Syringe Administration Is That Alot Of The Already Small Amount Of Meds. Are Left In The Hull Of The Syringe.??? I Did Draw Up A Few Drops Of Water In Each Syringe To Get Into Him The Full Dose. I Thought It Silly To Have Him Undergo 4 Administrations, So My Strategy For Tomorrow Will Be This...first I Will Draw Up A Few Drops Of Water Into Each Syringe...then Draw Up The Doses Of The 2 Meds Which Are Not Clear Colored So That I'll Be Able To Stop Drawing The Med. At The Prescribed Dose. This Way When I Administer The Meds. The Only Residual That Will Be Left In The Hull Will Be The Water. The Key To This Is To Make Sure No Air Bubbles Get In Between The Water And The Medicine. This Is Done My Making Sure The Syringe Is Fully Depressed Prior To Drawing Up As Well As Being Fully Submerged In The Medicine. For Clear Colored Meds. Just Take Note Of How Much Water Is In The Syringe And Add The Dose To That Amount Then Draw Up To The Total. 
Being An Rn, I Should Have Thought Of That Before, However, I Never Had A Pigeon Patient! Hope This Helps Someone Who Is Giving Meds To Our Little Friends. 

Treesa, I Didn't Forget About Your Inquiry As To The Place Where The Id Band Was Located...the Doc Found The Info. And The Receptionist Told Me She Would Ask The Doc And Get Back To Me With The Answer. I Will Call The Office Tomorrow And Remind Her To Ask Him And Will Post When I Get The Answer.

Margaret, Thank You For Letting Me Know That Fancy Breeds Lack The Homing Skills. I'm Glad I'm Getting The Band For Him Just In Case He Should Get Free From His Small & Large Dwellings. About A Friend For Him...when He Gets Back To Good Health And If I Decide To Keep Him, I Will Definitely Get Him A Friend. If I Find A Great Place For Him Nearby So I Can Visit Him, It Will Be A Place Where There Are Plenty Of Friends For Him. I Strongly Believe In The 
'2 By 2' Method At The Least! Hence, 10 Rabbits, 2 Shepherds, One Husky With Another Husky On The Way! What Would Life Be Without Friends????

Thanks Again, Friends!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

CHRISTIN RN said:


> Treesa, I Didn't Forget About Your Inquiry As To The Place Where The Id Band Was Located...the Doc Found The Info. And The Receptionist Told Me She Would Ask The Doc And Get Back To Me With The Answer. I Will Call The Office Tomorrow And Remind Her To Ask Him And Will Post When I Get The Answer.


Thank you Christin, I appreciate that.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Band Info.*

HI TREESA AND GANG!

OK, THERE WAS A MESSAGE ON MY MACHINE FROM THE DOC'S OFFICE STATING THAT THE PLACE FROM WHICH HE ORDERED THE BAND IS CALLED THE NATIONAL BAND & TAG COMPANY.
THE PHONE NUMBER IS 1-859-261-2035
THE WEBSITE IS WWW.NATIONALBAND.COM

GLAD I COULD HELP A LITTLE AFTER ALL THE HELP EVERYONE HAS GIVING ME & COCO. HE'S DOING BETTER EACH DAY. HAD A NICE BATH AND LOVED DRYING OFF IN HIS LITTLE NEST WHICH I HAVE PLACED IN A PLANT STAND WITHOUT THE CHAINS!!!
I TOOK SOME PICS, SO I'LL TRY TO POST THEM. MY SISTER DIRECTED ME ON HOW TO RESIZE THEM DURING OUR PHONE CONVERSATION TODAY, NOW ALL I HAVE TO DO IS FIND THE PAPER WITH THE INSTRUCTIONS SHE GAVE TO ME!!!
SHE LIVES AT THE N.J. SHORE AND RECENTLY LOST HER LITTLE LOVEBIRD AFTER CARING FOR HER FOR 11 YEARS! SHE RESCUED HER LITTLE 'PHOENIX', NICKNAMED PHEE-PHEE, BECAUSE PHEE HAD LOST ONE OF HER EYES WHEN ATTACKED BY A FERRET. THEY TOLD MY SIS THAT PHEE WOULD NOT FLY AGAIN, HOWEVER, PHEE HAD FUN FOR 11 YEARS FLYING AROUND MY SISTER'S HOME AND ONLY GOING POOP ON DESIGNATED PAPER TOWELS!
WHEN SHE HEARD I FOUND COCO, SHE DROVE UP THE NEXT DAY TO SEE HIM AND LOVED HIM SO MUCH THAT I BELIEVE SHE IS HINTING ABOUT TAKING HIM IF I DON'T KEEP HIM MYSELF WHICH WOULD BE GREAT TO HAVE HIM IN THE FAMILY SO I COULD VISIT HIM. WE'LL SEE.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

How wonderful that your sister is considering to adopt this lovely bird.
The pic is so cute. Love her basket and she seems to love it too.

Thank you for the update.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Christin,

Thank you for the information, it will be a very useful resource.


----------

